# iPad Wallpaper Thread



## Solidarity (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking for some founding fathers and history wallpaper and others. 
Here are mine:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Can't see them.


----------



## jogi2011 (Apr 22, 2011)

This is my new wallpaper for my I pad.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

jogi2011 said:


> This is my new wallpaper for my I pad.


I like that. Where did you get it?

I usually search Bing images for all of my wallpapers.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Found this on Bing


----------

